# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  TIGER, uncrewed ultimate mobility vehicle concept, Hyundai, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

TIGER (Transforming Intelligent Ground Excursion Robot)

Developer - Hyundai

New Horizons Studio

Vice President and Founding Director of New Horizons Studio at Hyundai Motor Group - John Suh

Han Park

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai Elevate: Ultimate Mobility Vehicle - CES 2019

Jan 10, 2019




> Hyundai set out to design the most capable off-road machine of all time. What it came up with is something that looks more like it belongs in a science fiction movie than on a car dealer's lot. But as John Suh, the head of Hyundai CRADLE explains, it's all about pushing the design envelope to extremes.


"Hyundai Walking Car Concept is the Future of the First Responder Industry"

January 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"Hyundai Motor Group Announces New Horizons Studio to Develop Ultimate Mobility Vehicles"
- Hyundai Motor Group announces the formation of New Horizons Studio and appointment of innovative leadership from Silicon Valley.

- New team is focused on the development of Ultimate Mobility Vehicles (UMVs), including the concept vehicle Hyundai Elevate.

- New Horizons Studio is expected to push the extreme limits of vehicle development, building vehicles to traverse off-road terrains with unprecedented mobility, through a combination of robotics and wheeled locomotion technology.

September 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

TIGER : Hyundai’s Uncrewed Ultimate Mobility Vehicle (UMV) Concept

Feb 10, 2021




> Hyundai Motor Group has revealed TIGER (Transforming Intelligent Ground Excursion Robot), the company’s second Ultimate Mobility Vehicle (UMV) and the first designed to be uncrewed.
> 
> TIGER is being developed by New Horizons Studio and designed to carry various types of payload while traveling over challenging terrain.
> 
> Hyundai Motor Group is looking at ways to rethink vehicle design and development and re-define the future of transformation and mobility.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai Motor Group Introduces Two New Robots"
The new owner of Boston Dynamics has some interesting ideas about what robots should be doing

by Evan Ackerman
February 11, 2021

----------

